# coding jobs for no experience



## ritah

Does anyone know of a business that will hire a medical coder CPC cert with no experience


----------



## Selam

It is really hard to find one, but my suggestion is to get your feet in the door as intern.  Most coder positions require at least five years of experience in the field.


----------



## mrsstockham

i struggle with the same issue.  i was the ONLY student in my coding program that graduated and sat for the exam the following month.  both of my instructors warned me not to do it (even though i was a straight A student) and instead to work in the field for two years and THEN go for the cert.  but i sat for the exam...finished early...and passed.  i've maintained my credential for 8 years now and have been able to work as a coder for a grand total of ONE WEEK in that whole time.  =(  there is a prejudice in the industry when someone young comes in in the first place.  add to it a credential that they haven't even obtained themselves...  i never have a chance.  everyone hires family and friends to work with them and it is worse than ever.  if you don't know someone who knows someone, you really shouldn't bother applying, which is a total shame and a waste of talent.  when i offer to intern or work for free, they assume i suck at coding.  if i ask for what i know i am worth and they see no experience...they think i am arrogant.  when i even leave it open to let them name their price per hour...they get suspicious.  i can't win.  while i was waiting to be taken seriously as a coder, i went to school for transcribing just to keep myself busy.  that was a mistake because companies are sending most of their transcribing work overseas because they'll work for 4 cents a page versus 10 cents that americans ask for, etc.  i just can't get anywhere.  lol...i was going to go to school and finish my Bachelor of Science and go to medical school, but...hell.  why bother.  lol...  i am good at what i do.  better than a lot of people who have done it for decades.  the ladies i DID get the privilege to work with for the week i did were very happy to see a person as young as i was so serious about the work who ate and breathed it like they did.  i was auditing charts and i loved my job.  i loved my boss, i loved my office mates and i have never been happy with a position since.  frankly i am surprised that people are able to get folks to choose medical coding as a career field anymore with obamacare on the horizon anyhow.


----------



## sherryk1968

I thought I was lucky, I did my externship here, got hired for data entry, a coder put in her notice, so then I got that job. I got my CPC-A in December. Our office was bought out by a corporation that likes to send everything overseas. They have gotten rid of almost everyone in our office, on paper I'm back to data entry but they keep having me code. Needless to say I am job hunting again!

That being said, I know of quite a few people I graduated with who started as data entry or receptionists and are now coders.


----------



## dcormier1

I am in the same boat. I have been doing coding on and off since the 1980's. I worked in the private practice sector and that is where most of my experience is. I have had my CPC since 2010 and still can't get a coding position because I don't have enough experience. Seriously? I just renewed my membership but I am so disgusted that I think I may not renew in 2017 as I have had my fill of spending all this money and not reaping the benefits of a good paying job. I have been working doing billing and A/R follow-up and I have had enough of that as well. I wish you luck. Hopefully you will interview with someone who sees potential in you and will give you a chance.


----------



## psforman@aol.com

Thank all of you for being honest. I am having the same problems with
coding. I cannot find a job after passing such a hard exam as the CPC
exam was.No organization wants a CPC-A! No one wants to give you a chance!
Most of the students in my class have jobs outside of this field.


----------



## TiffanyMckenzie55

Dont Give up! I had been searching for a Medical Coding job for 2 years. I have my RHIT and currently working on getting my CPC Certification.  I just got hired as a Medical Coder- Pathology at a company that wanted someone with 3 years coding experience.  I have no coding experience and the Coding Manager is willing to train me. I start on Monday June 22. Continue to apply for positions even if the company requires experience.


----------



## KVERGAMINI

*Not giving up*

Hi. I agree with Tiffany. We can't give up. I graduated with honors from my program last year and got my CPC-A in Oct. I've been blessed with interviews recently..eventhough I've been applying since Oct but they are all concerned about my experience and how long ago I completed my program! Hello obviously I haven't been able to get my foot in the door anywhere..then some are worried I don't want to be a receptionist or admitting rep forever because I want to code! Duh I have goals! I didn't do all this for nothing! I went to a job fair yesterday and only 3 healthcare companies were there and all referred me to apply online..which is what I've been doing..Why are there any job fairs for coding? Or even for healthcare? I worked in the medical records department for over 1 year and during my interview we discussed me transferring to their coding department after getting my certification. Soon as I got it all of a sudden I needed 3 years experience..Needless to say, I left that dead end place..I'm still applying...


----------



## Polak4CLE

This is so strange, that in this thread only who post are people who has no luck finding job and there is no word of advice from the "happily employed" folks.

Also it seems AAPC is interesting to get your membership money, but there is no assistance to help folks like us to get employed.

I am close to graduation and I start hearing more and more negative comments and stories about the filed. 
Numerous times I did applied for intent/extern positions in CLE (city of plenty hospitals and clinics) noting that I have no experience, and either I never heard from or 'thank you but no' note.

From one of the friends I got this advice to take any job in medical field, even hospital transportation, because it is much easier to move internally, then get in from outside.

I guess we are just left to help ourself or find a 'family/friend' to help us.


----------



## Pam Brooks

mrsstockham said:


> i struggle with the same issue.  i was the ONLY student in my coding program that graduated and sat for the exam the following month.  both of my instructors warned me not to do it (even though i was a straight A student) and instead to work in the field for two years and THEN go for the cert.  but i sat for the exam...finished early...and passed.  i've maintained my credential for 8 years now and have been able to work as a coder for a grand total of ONE WEEK in that whole time.  =(  there is a prejudice in the industry when someone young comes in in the first place.  add to it a credential that they haven't even obtained themselves...  i never have a chance.  everyone hires family and friends to work with them and it is worse than ever.  if you don't know someone who knows someone, you really shouldn't bother applying, which is a total shame and a waste of talent.  when i offer to intern or work for free, they assume i suck at coding.  if i ask for what i know i am worth and they see no experience...they think i am arrogant.  when i even leave it open to let them name their price per hour...they get suspicious.  i can't win.  while i was waiting to be taken seriously as a coder, i went to school for transcribing just to keep myself busy.  that was a mistake because companies are sending most of their transcribing work overseas because they'll work for 4 cents a page versus 10 cents that americans ask for, etc.  i just can't get anywhere.  lol...i was going to go to school and finish my Bachelor of Science and go to medical school, but...hell.  why bother.  lol...  i am good at what i do.  better than a lot of people who have done it for decades.  the ladies i DID get the privilege to work with for the week i did were very happy to see a person as young as i was so serious about the work who ate and breathed it like they did.  i was auditing charts and i loved my job.  i loved my boss, i loved my office mates and i have never been happy with a position since.  frankly i am surprised that people are able to get folks to choose medical coding as a career field anymore with obamacare on the horizon anyhow.



I swore I wouldn't respond to any more of these kinds of posts, but I have to speak up as a coding manager with 20+ years experience. I'm going to take the time out of my day to give you my thoughts.    

First, your instructors gave you solid advice which you failed to follow.  You need experience first---any kind of experience to get your foot in the door.  Then you can consider where you want to be and what you want to do, and sit for your exam.  You didn't do that and now you're upset because you can't find work as a coder?  If after 8 years you haven't been able to network in a way to introduce yourself to people in the industry, you're not trying hard enough.  Do you attend local chapter meetings?  Have you thought about taking a position in registration?  HIM?  Billing?  Start anywhere and be the best you can be.  People will notice.  

I do not hire family and friends, nor do most successful managers.  That's a potential disaster that I prefer to avoid, and you'd do well to avoid situations where families are all working together.   

Nobody assumes you 'suck' at coding.  They assume you have no experience and passing the exam doesn't in any way, shape or form make you an expert coder.  I do hire new coders, young ones in fact, and have had excellent success.  But besides being new, young and inexperienced, they're also coders with wonderful attitudes,  an excellent work ethic, a desire to learn and without a chip on their shoulder.  To me, that's more important. 

By taking a job as a transcriptionist, you again demonstrated that you haven't done the research regarding the status of the healthcare industry.  Transcription is a dead-end career due to the rapid deployment of the EHR.  Research, research, research.    

If people are telling you that you appear arrogant....well?  Are they right?  Leave the arrogance to the physicians.  Managers like me want smart and confident coders, not inflated egos.  If you show up at an interview with an attitude, managers are going to avoid you like the plague.  There's enough going on without having to cater to drama-queens.   

The ACA (nicknamed Obamacare by the right-wingers) has no bearing on your job situation; in fact, the ACA has actually opened up the coding industry in a number of very lucrative directions.  And many people in the healthcare industry are supporters, so be careful not to bite the hand that feeds you. There are a lot of healthcare journals online, with great information. Read about the ACA, PQRS, RAC audits, Meaningful Use, ICD-10 implementation, Acountable Care Organizations.  Familiarize youself with Chronic Care Management, Patient Centered Medical Homes and Pay for Performance.  If you have no idea what I'm talking about, then I've made my point already.  At the very least, knowledge on all of these topics will help you in an interview.  

Lastly, if you're a straight-A student, you ought to know that when you use "I" (as in first person), you capitalize it.  If your resume has such errors, that may be your answer to your unemployment dilemma.  Attention to detail is important in coding.  

I hope things improve for those of you looking for work.  There are jobs out there.  I have two openings for per-diem CPC-As----but everyone wants full-time, full-benefits, 40K a year and to work from home.  That is not where you start.


----------



## zanalee

Well said Pam!!! 40K for CPC-A is wonderful, I started at $11 hr with my "A". This field is the best decision I've made. I tell my kids look at the want ads and see which field is hiring, and thats what you should study for. I show them all the offerings I get. Is good to have the upper hand when your job hunting.


----------



## acoder2014

I agree whole-heartedly. 

I started off as a unit secretary with years of transcription experience just to get my foot in the door at a local healthcare organization. I eventually got a position in the Transcription/HIM Department and for the 5 years I was there graduated from a medical coding certificate program. I passed the CPC certification and am now working in the coding department with a CPC-A as an internal transfer. Be willing to take any position related to healthcare, and keep your eyes open to any opportunities that become available. It's possible to reach your goal.


----------



## davisjoya

*Just keep swimming, Nemo*

 I let a awesome career of 12yrs to go into coding. Got my Associates, and my NHA certificate 2013. I put in time as records receptionist and elderly home caretaker, did both for a 9 months. Then went into a front desk clerical worker at a private office, but after hours would take care of the doctors daughter(adult, for extra pay). Needless to say after leaving a career of 12yrs and 3 kids, two jobs was a necessity to maintain. But after two years of applying, I finally got picked-up by my cities finest medical institute. I only do scheduling for cardio procedures, but my foot is in the door. I'm a long ways from where I started, but you got to stay positive and know "Troubles don't last always". I'm working on my COC cert and pray I keep make it in the health care system. . . . Good Luck, hope this helps


----------



## cathy reidy

I myself learned a great deal from that lesson. I am a happy coder however my pay is really lacking. However, I study everyday after work to increase my skills incase something else comes knocking at my door.

Sincerely,
Cathy L Reidy, CPC


----------



## teresabug

Pamela, very well said. Thank you again as I know you have done quite a few times in the past, to explain to "new" coders the process it takes and the attitude NOT to have.
I have been in medical since 1996. I have only held my certification for 1 year but I have coded for 7 and I may now finally be hired for a remote coding position. Hoping to hear within the next few days... So do the math; I have been in the medical field since 1996 and billed for 15 years.... did n't happen overnight.
People need to get over their "TOO HIGH" expectations in this area. I started out making $4.35 an hour in 1996 and have worked my way "up the ladder" since. 

I read alot of posts on other forums where students sit for the CPC and post about how they "ran out of time and guessed on alot of questions! LOLOLOL!".... 
This attutude and lack of preofessionalism infuriates me; to think that the market is currently being flooded with supposed "coding professionals" with such a poor attitude.

Again Pamela thank you for making the "right" point again.

Teresa


----------



## ROSEY5533

Hi, Pamela I love the encouragement and your strong determination that you display as a medical coder. I am a newbie to medical coding and would love to get some expert advice from my colleagues. I have no experience as a coder and recently enroll into a medical billing and coding program at Penn Foster. I really want to gain experience as a coder. Do I need to start out volunteering?

Lakesha Agee


----------



## MEMNY

*Coding Position*

I have been a Billing Manager in Huntington NY for many years.  

I find it very difficult to find certified coders to fill positions in my office. I presently have a opening for about two months now.  I am willing to hire  someone  who recently or is in the process of obtaining certification and train them further. I also see many remote jobs for certified coders.  Having said that, as the Manager stated in the post prior,it might be how and where you are seeking employment.

I wish you all luck!!


----------



## normandpat

*Patricia Thibeault*



Pam Brooks said:


> I swore I wouldn't respond to any more of these kinds of posts, but I have to speak up as a coding manager with 20+ years experience. I'm going to take the time out of my day to give you my thoughts.
> 
> First, your instructors gave you solid advice which you failed to follow.  You need experience first---any kind of experience to get your foot in the door.  Then you can consider where you want to be and what you want to do, and sit for your exam.  You didn't do that and now you're upset because you can't find work as a coder?  If after 8 years you haven't been able to network in a way to introduce yourself to people in the industry, you're not trying hard enough.  Do you attend local chapter meetings?  Have you thought about taking a position in registration?  HIM?  Billing?  Start anywhere and be the best you can be.  People will notice.
> 
> I do not hire family and friends, nor do most successful managers.  That's a potential disaster that I prefer to avoid, and you'd do well to avoid situations where families are all working together.
> 
> Nobody assumes you 'suck' at coding.  They assume you have no experience and passing the exam doesn't in any way, shape or form make you an expert coder.  I do hire new coders, young ones in fact, and have had excellent success.  But besides being new, young and inexperienced, they're also coders with wonderful attitudes,  an excellent work ethic, a desire to learn and without a chip on their shoulder.  To me, that's more important.
> 
> By taking a job as a transcriptionist, you again demonstrated that you haven't done the research regarding the status of the healthcare industry.  Transcription is a dead-end career due to the rapid deployment of the EHR.  Research, research, research.
> 
> If people are telling you that you appear arrogant....well?  Are they right?  Leave the arrogance to the physicians.  Managers like me want smart and confident coders, not inflated egos.  If you show up at an interview with an attitude, managers are going to avoid you like the plague.  There's enough going on without having to cater to drama-queens.
> 
> The ACA (nicknamed Obamacare by the right-wingers) has no bearing on your job situation; in fact, the ACA has actually opened up the coding industry in a number of very lucrative directions.  And many people in the healthcare industry are supporters, so be careful not to bite the hand that feeds you. There are a lot of healthcare journals online, with great information. Read about the ACA, PQRS, RAC audits, Meaningful Use, ICD-10 implementation, Acountable Care Organizations.  Familiarize youself with Chronic Care Management, Patient Centered Medical Homes and Pay for Performance.  If you have no idea what I'm talking about, then I've made my point already.  At the very least, knowledge on all of these topics will help you in an interview.
> 
> Lastly, if you're a straight-A student, you ought to know that when you use "I" (as in first person), you capitalize it.  If your resume has such errors, that may be your answer to your unemployment dilemma.  Attention to detail is important in coding.
> 
> I hope things improve for those of you looking for work.  There are jobs out there.  I have two openings for per-diem CPC-As----but everyone wants full-time, full-benefits, 40K a year and to work from home.  That is not where you start
> 
> 
> Pam;
> Thank you for this post!!!  I see a lot of these types of posts and wonder if I am kidding myself to think I will find a job in this field.  I have no experience but maintained a 3.7 GPA sat for the exam and am currently sending resumes gathering letters of recommendation from professors and networking. I've already been asked by various people in management positions to send my information even if they don't know if there is anything if you make a good impression people notice. More often than not I feel very positive as I see so many job postings in my area in billing and coding.  I am not young as I am transitioning careers.  Like you said I was hoping even if I get in under a different title I could work my way up.  Keep posting to these threads because they really do matter.  I am very confident and willing to do what it takes to break in but self doubt and negative thoughts can get the better of us.  I appreciate your time and advice.
> Patty T.


----------



## nascarfourever

Well said Pam.  I self studied for my exam but was already working in the Medical Billing field when I took my exam in 2007.  although I am currently not seeking a coder position I won't pass one up if it comes my way.  I mainly took the exam to help me understand all the coding logic in order to work my appeals appropriately when working denials.  It has helped tremendously.  I have over 18 years billing experience and only 1 year straight coding but use coding on a daily basis for appeals/denial research.  Nothing was or ever will be guaranteed and unless you are willing to work for it, it will never come.  I wish everyone good luck in their job search but sounds to me like a few are in the field for the wrong reasons.  I even had one job turn me down a few years ago because they didn't want to pay for a coder (which I didn't apply for a coder but as a biller) so I have seen both sides.


----------



## AR2728

*Getting in the door with low pay and bad hours resulted in billing supervisor*

Excellent points Pam. I began with my current employer in 1996 as the late night cashier, completing the daily balance and deposit. I had a good attitude and did whatever various tasks they requested of me. Eventually, they started having me do some "coding" which was really only entering codes directly from the superbill. However, that was the beginning of learning that these codes mean something and that there were guidelines to follow. I moved up to day time cashier, doing additional coding and approaching physicians (respectfully) with coding and documentation questions. Eventually they promoted me to our only full time coder, as our office continued to grow.  I mentioned to my supervisor an interest in getting my certification. Shortly thereafter, she approached me when a flyer for AAPC Bootcamp came across her desk. Our office has continued to grow. We are now owned by the local hospital and have multiple specialties which I now have the responsibility to code. In addition, I was promoted to billing supervisor 5 years ago for our physician offices. Those first few years of small wages and crappy hours made me who I am today. I proved myself by showing responsibility, an eagerness to learn, and a willingness to do any task asked of me. My credentials didn't get me this job, my hard work, determination, and attitude did.


----------



## kizzeelatonya@yahoo.com

*Study partner :}*

Hi my name is Latonya, I live in the L.A. downtown area, and I'm studying for the CPC exam and I need a study partner. So if anyone wants to help me please email me..Thank you:}


----------



## kdabis808

*Think Positive & Don't Give Up!*

Hello,
My name is Kekaulike Dabis, I live on the island of Oahu & I too recently passed my CPC Certification. (SO HAPPY!!) I just wanted to comment here real fast because I too was very frustrated that all these positions needed years of experience. However, I had to change gears mentally and remind myself I didn't come this far to start thinking negatively. I am a firm believer in the Law of Attraction. You can ask anyone that knows me. Earlier this year I had made a list of Goals. And I had wrote them, in plain sight, on my whiteboard at work. So every morning when I walked into work, I was reminded to work hard each day and put in the effort to accomplish these goals. Again, I wrote it at the beginning of the year, it is almost the end of year, and I am so amazed and truly thankful for all that I have accomplished. I moved out into my own place, I got the doggy I've always wanted, the raise & bonus at my job, and now, after 5 years, I have passed my CPC certification! 

So to now start doubting and thinking so poorly and negatively, I didn't come all this way to starting doing that. Though it may seem like one brick wall after the other keeps presenting itself to me, I in turn will continue breaking it down. Because I have added more goals to my list. And like before, I will stay positive, remain focus, and work hard. If it was easy, it wouldn't be worth it, and everyone would be doing it. And to work as a medical coder/auditor/what ever the case may be, will be worth the struggle in the end. 

So please Don't Give Up & Stay Positive!


----------



## edwardsps

Pam:  Beautifully written response.   
Pamela Edwards, CPC
Independent Contractor


----------



## ssammy201

Try Humana, I know they do.


----------

